# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  قصة الهدفين في صور(حصري اون لاين)

## africanu

*الـــــــــــــــــ الاول ـــــــهدف

ضربة الجزاء التي نفذها وارغو





*

----------


## africanu

*




*

----------


## africanu

*




*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## تينا

*تسلم علي المجهود
بس الصوره عليها الختم تحت الختم صغير شويه 
موقعه تمام بس اتكبر
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*مشكوووووووور
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الـــــــــــــ الثاني ـــــــــــــهدف

راجي عبد الـــــــــعاطي



*

----------


## africanu

*





*

----------


## africanu

*



*

----------


## تينا

*والله يافركانو مابتقصر 
واقف براك والهم عصف
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*



*

----------


## africanu

*



*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*



*

----------


## africanu

*




*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

تسلم علي المجهود
بس الصوره عليها الختم تحت الختم صغير شويه 
موقعه تمام بس اتكبر



 
الصورة عشان تظهر بالشكل المكبر ده

لازم يصغر الختم
*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					









 الطقم من سويسر ماجابو كداره صفراء ولا حمراء:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:evil2:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*مجهود كبير يا قلب
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*وجع....
تشكر أفريكانو.......
والله إبداع............
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

الطقم من سويسر ماجابو كداره صفراء ولا حمراء:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:evil2:



 
ياتينا الكدارات كل زول بالبس الشئ البريحو
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

مجهود كبير يا قلب



 

تســــــــــــــلم ياوجع
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

وجع....
تشكر أفريكانو.......
والله إبداع............



 
حبيب البي 

تشكرات من هنا الي الابيض ياقلب

مشتاقووووون كميات
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلم ...عجييييييييييييب
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*تسلم يا افريكانو يا رهيب
                        	*

----------

